# Need help with overclocking an old pc.



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how I could overclock a pc?

I looked in the bios and didn't see any settings it would allow me to change this old dog needs a boost. Can anybody tell how to over clock a pc?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Motherboard
Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
Model	MS-6390 (Socket A)
Version	0n31411RE101CROSS10
Chipset Vendor	VIA
Chipset Model	P4M266/KM266 (VT8375)
Chipset Revision	00
Southbridge Vendor	VIA
Southbridge Model	VT8235
Southbridge Revision	00
System Temperature	17 °C
BIOS
Brand	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version	3.09
Date	07/01/2003
Voltage
CPU VCore	1.616 V
AUX	3.312 V
+3.3V	3.056 V
+5V	5.268 V
+12V	2.250 V
PCI Data
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	Available
Bus Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	PCI0
Slot Number	0
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	Available
Bus Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	PCI1
Slot Number	1
Slot PCI
Slot Type	PCI
Slot Usage	In Use
Bus Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	PCI2
Slot Number	2
Slot UNKNOWN
Slot Type	UNKNOWN
Slot Usage	In Use
Bus Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	AGP
Slot Number	3

I would like to make the pc 10% faster then it is..
Can I do that by overclocking it?

Note: I can not overclock in the bios. 
How do I go about doing it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Note: I can not overclock in the bios.


Is this a OEM PC?
If so there really is not a way to reliably overclock it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't believe that your motherboard is capable of overclocking the CPU as it comes from the factory. I've seen user-unlocked BIOS "upgrades" and software overclocking programs for your motherboard but neither is recommended. Your computer is ancient as far as computers go and even if you could overclock your processor you wouldn't see much benefit with modern software. Your best bet is to save up and build anew.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

MPR said:


> I don't believe that your motherboard is capable of overclocking the CPU as it comes from the factory. I've seen user-unlocked BIOS "upgrades" and software overclocking programs for your motherboard but neither is recommended. Your computer is ancient as far as computers go and even if you could overclock your processor you wouldn't see much benefit with modern software. Your best bet is to save up and build anew.


Yeah I know its old 2003 old...

I have 3 hard drives in this pc running about 30 apps and dual booting linux mint.. For an old man, it does good. But I just needs more.. I guess I'll have to just build another and just keep this by the bed. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you decide to build look over our suggested build list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Even if you could overclock something so old, why? You would surely kill it that way.


----------

